# Oriole Beach Boat Ramp



## baldjtb (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone fished the boat ramp at Oriole Beach and caught anything? I have occasionally seen people fishing off the dock.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've caught some smaller specks and redfish there, and have seen lots of mullet netted. I've heard at the right times you can do OK there.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*OB Ramp*

real busy weekends, real shallow


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The last fish I ever caught was a couple of specks off the end of the pier, but that was some 10 years ago.

The old pier and boat ramp were my stomping grounds for my entire childhood in the 60s and 70s. Swam many a hundred hours off the pier, fished many a hundred hours off it and in the surrounding sound, camped out on the pier many nights, lots of good memories from that area.

Rick


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wugitus said:


> real busy weekends, real shallow


 shallow is an understatement.


----------

